#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-14
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<rohff> Bonsoir a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-16
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-12-18
<oix> plop
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-11
<mohamed_amine> salam
#ubuntu-dz 2012-12-15
<Said026> hi
#ubuntu-dz 2014-12-11
<oix> amis du jour, bonjour
<oix> il ne reste plus que des bots sur IRC ... c'est bien triste ... :/ on est tous partis !
